# Windrock Oct. 11th And 12th



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Some of our group is going to Windrock on Oct. 11th and 12th to ride. Just throwing it out there to see if anyone else wants to join us.. We are staying at a bed & breakfast right down the road.. If anyone else wants to join us you're more than welcome to, we will be riding ALOT of miles while we are there and grillin on the trails !!!


----------

